# 3 HD VOD movies now showing up



## gulfwarvet (Mar 7, 2007)

1st, Evan Almighty HD 
2nd, The Hoax HD
3rd, Mr. Brooks HD

all cost $4.99


----------



## Grydlok (Mar 31, 2007)

gulfwarvet said:


> 1st, Evan Almighty HD
> 2nd, The Hoax HD
> 3rd, Mr. Brooks HD
> 
> all cost $4.99


late to the party

http://www.dbstalk.com/showpost.php?p=1365579&postcount=56


----------



## gulfwarvet (Mar 7, 2007)

Grydlok said:


> late to the party


:lol: O'well won't be the first time or the last time. but atleast i did show up for it


----------



## jash (Sep 2, 2007)

gulfwarvet said:


> :lol: O'well won't be the first time or the last time. but atleast i did show up for it


this is exciting and disappointing all at the same time. do they really need to make more than the 100.00 / month they already get from me? why charge me for this hd on demand content?


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

jash said:


> this is exciting and disappointing all at the same time. do they really need to make more than the 100.00 / month they already get from me? why charge me for this hd on demand content?


Well considering that they have to pay the content provider, that is offering the content for viewing...


----------



## jash (Sep 2, 2007)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Well considering that they have to pay the content provider, that is offering the content for viewing...


well i'd rather have the option to download something on hbo or showtime in hd that i'm already paying for.


----------



## Hutchinshouse (Sep 28, 2006)

jash said:


> well i'd rather have the option to download something on hbo or showtime in hd that i'm already paying for.


*Excellent point!*

So we pay:
$12 for HBO
$9.99 for HBO HD access
$4.99 for VOD HBO HD download

That is $27 bucks a month for HBO. WOW!

If you're paying for HBO, you should get HBO, *period*!!

out


----------



## Splendor (Apr 17, 2007)

jash said:


> well i'd rather have the option to download something on hbo or showtime in hd that i'm already paying for.


+1...it would be nice to get some actual HD VOD content.


----------



## HeadHodge (Aug 1, 2007)

There seems to be a fair number of HD PPV movies that I can record and watch on my Hr20.

What I don't understand is why these movies aren't available as Vod movies too?

All 3 HD Vod movies currently available are also HD PPV movies.

So why aren't all the other HD PPV movies not on HD Vod ?


----------

